# Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben in der Filmkritik: Wer hätte gedacht, dass es nach 4.0 noch dümmer werden könnte...



## SandroOdak (19. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben in der Filmkritik: Wer hätte gedacht, dass es nach 4.0 noch dümmer werden könnte...* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben in der Filmkritik: Wer hätte gedacht, dass es nach 4.0 noch dümmer werden könnte...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (19. Februar 2013)

Was mich wundert ist, dass sich tatsächlich jemand darüber wundert.


----------



## Fraiser_ (19. Februar 2013)

War wohl eine gute Entscheidung nicht rein zu gehen... Der erste Teil ist immer noch der Beste!


----------



## powermax90 (19. Februar 2013)

mhm... alle teile sind nur Action gekloppe mit bum bum... und dafür geht man auch ins kino^^
Weiß net wer bei der Filmreihe intelektuelle Höhensprünge erwartet.


----------



## Vordack (19. Februar 2013)

Ich werd rein gehen, nur um das "Yippe Kay Yay Schweinebacke" oder so noch mal zu hören


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2013)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch reingehen, fand den vierten Film auch noch ziemlich unterhaltsam. War zwar völlig unglaibwürdig und überdreht, aber das kann halt auch Spass machen 
Das die Fortsetzungen nicht mehr an den ersten Teil rankommen und das auch nicht mehr versuchen, finde ich in dem Fall irgendwie nicht so schlimm


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2013)

Am meisten hat mich gestört dass die coolen Sprüche arg aufgesetzt und erzwungen rüber kommen. 
Dadurch sind sie dann nicht mehr cool/witzig, sondern eher peinlich und nervig. 
Und dann natürlich noch die Sache mit Tschernobyl und dem ominösen Gas, das radioaktive Strahlung in Sekunden neutralisiert. 

Den vierten Teil fand ich noch gar nicht so überdreht bzw. unrealistisch, bis auf das Ende mit dem F-35B Kampfjet. Das war zu viel.


----------



## TryMission (19. Februar 2013)

"abgesehen von der Einleitung, in der ein kurzer Hintergrund umrissen wird, gibt es kaum eine Filmminute, die nicht mit Explosionen und Ballereien zugemüllt ist."

Wer in einen Film der Marke "Stirb Langsam" geht und eine tiefgreifende, emotionale Story erwartet, der hat wirklich ein Problem. Es ist ein Film, der einen unterhalten soll. Ein Film soll jemanden doch GERADE aus der Realität reißen, jemanden unterhalten. Das ist doch in Videospielen nicht anders, wer will schon ein GTA, in dem man nach seinem ersten virtuellen Mord erst einmal 25 Jahre nicht spielen kann, weil man die Zeit im Knast absitzt?! Völlig lächerlich von PC Games, konzentriert euch lieber mal wieder auf ... Naja ... PC Games eben >.<


----------



## TheChicky (19. Februar 2013)

TryMission schrieb:


> Wer in einen Film der Marke "Stirb Langsam" geht und eine tiefgreifende, emotionale Story erwartet, der hat wirklich ein Problem.



Wer redet denn von "tiefgreifend und emotional"? Aber spannend, halbwegs logisch und plausibel, ja vielleicht sogar mitreißend (das bedingt sich nämlich gegenseitig) darf ein Actionfilm doch wohl schon sein, oder sind die Ansprüche der Masse mittlerweile so tief gesunken? Der erste und zweite Die Hard Film war übrigens genau das noch.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass die Gamer bei Spielen nach Tiefe, Story und Anspruch schreien, es ihnen bei Filmen aber vollkommen wurscht ist. Hauptsache Effekte und coole Sprüche, der Rest kann nicht doof genug sein. Völlig irrationales Verhalten...


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Februar 2013)

mir gehen eigentlich nur diese "Buddy"-Elemente auf die Nerven. Zeus in Teil 3, dieser nervige, dauerquasselnde Hacker in 4 und jetzt der Sohn - John McClane braucht keine Helfer, lasst die doch einfach mal weg  Angucken werd ich mir den zwar trotzdem, aber es stört mich halt. Reginald VelJohnson war ein sehr viel sympathischerer, dezent im Hintergrund agierender Partner.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2013)

Er muss nicht mal Logisch und Plausibel sein, es würde schon reichen wenn man bei einem Actionfilm halt so offensichtlich Verarscht wird, wie in Armageddon


----------



## Peter23 (19. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich werd rein gehen, nur um das "Yippe Kay Yay Schweinebacke" oder so noch mal zu hören


 
Dieser dämliche Satz!

Die deutsche Synchronisation von diesem Film ist echt zum davonlaufen!

Wer sich fragt warum ich mich so aufrege sollte mal diesen Artikel lesen:

Stirb langsam - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


----------



## Peter23 (19. Februar 2013)

Seltsam, dass es Filme gibt die gut unterhalten und in denen keine einzige Explosion vorkommt.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Februar 2013)

Wer braucht ne Handlung wenn sich Bruce Willis durchs Bild Ballert? Ich schau mir die Filme gerne an, wegen dem Action, da will ich keine Liebes Scenen oder Sonstiges , reine Gewalt und jede Menge Explosionen.  Das jeder Film immer Anspruchsvoll sein muss oder soll versteh ich nicht, Stirb Langsam war und ist immer ein Film wo es gut Abging. mehr erwarte ich da garnicht. Ich fand auch den 4er Toll, ob man in echt mit nem Auto nen Heli runter holen kann interessiert mich da Herzlich wenig.


----------



## Peter23 (19. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wer braucht ne Handlung wenn sich Bruce Willis durchs Bild Ballert? Ich schau mir die Filme gerne an, wegen dem Action, da will ich keine Liebes Scenen oder Sonstiges , reine Gewalt und jede Menge Explosionen.  Das jeder Film immer Anspruchsvoll sein muss oder soll versteh ich nicht, Stirb Langsam war und ist immer ein Film wo es gut Abging. mehr erwarte ich da garnicht. Ich fand auch den 4er Toll, ob man in echt mit nem Auto nen Heli runter holen kann interessiert mich da Herzlich wenig.


 

Hast du den Film gesehen? Fandest du ihn gut?


----------



## BSlGuru (20. Februar 2013)

Extrem unpassende Filmkritik...
Wer in einen derartigen Film  hinein geht und erwartet, eine philosophisch-moralische Antwort auf die tiefgründigen Fragen des Lebens zu erhalten, nun der wird immer enttäuscht. Das muss man aber nicht irgendwie dann in eine Filmkritik packen. 
Film ist generell Fiktion, da werden Dinge geschrieben und umgesetzt, damit man irgendwie eine abwechslungsreiche Story erhält in der man die klassischen Stuntelemente verbauen kann - nicht um naturwissenschaftlich korrekt zu sein. Avatar,Spiderman, Batman und Konsorten erhalten auch keine negative Filmkritik, weil das ja alles ja gar nicht ginge. Wer dann Korintenkackerei betreibt und fragt ob das Wasser jetzt verstrahlt ist oder nicht, der sollte nicht in einen Actionfilm gehen und nach konsistenter Handlung suchen sondern Discovery Channel buchen.
Einen Actionfilm bewertet man nach Unterhaltung i.S.v Kombination/Ideenreichtum der Actionelemente mit Storyline. Ob alles in Wirklichkeit so wäre, die Frage stellt sich in einem solchen Film nicht, denn die ist von Beginn an mit Nein zu beantwortet.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2013)

BSlGuru schrieb:


> Extrem unpassende Filmkritik...
> Wer in einen derartigen Film  hinein geht und erwartet, eine philosophisch-moralische Antwort auf die tiefgründigen Fragen des Lebens zu erhalten, nun der wird immer enttäuscht. Das muss man aber nicht irgendwie dann in eine Filmkritik packen.
> 
> Einen Actionfilm bewertet man nach Unterhaltung i.S.v Kombination/Ideenreichtum der Actionelemente mit Storyline. Ob alles in Wirklichkeit so wäre, die Frage stellt sich in einem solchen Film nicht, denn die ist von Beginn an mit Nein zu beantwortet.


 
*facepalm*
Bub, ein Tipp, schau dir mehr Filme an, dann erlangst du hoffentlich auch mal den Grundstock an Filmwissen, das selbst erkennst das es zwischen Action-Blender und Kunstfilm noch eine Lichtjahrebreite "Grauzone" gibt 

Ne, das ist doch dämlich wenn man einem Film zuspricht, dass es ok ist das er strunzdumm ist, weil´s so Actiongelöt ist


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den Film auch gesehen und abgesehen davon, dass die Action dank des tollen Kinosounds und der großen Leinwand sehr unterhaltsam war, fehlte etwas. 

John wirkte schon etwas müde und allzu väterlich. 
Und dann dieses etwas kitschige Ende; das war selbst mir als weibliches Wesen zu viel des Guten. 
Ebenso wie die ständigen Zwischensprüche während der Actionszenen, die, wie hier bereits erwähnt, ein wenig aufdringlich und deplatziert wirkten. 

Aber dennoch: gute Performance von Mercedes und kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Viel mehr habe ich gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## JillValentine21 (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde die Stirb Langsam Reihe sehr gut aber ich muss sagen nach dem 3. Teil war für mich die Story bereits ausgelutsch.. 4.0 war auch noch recht lustig gemacht und die Story gefiel mir auch da sieht man mal was man alles mit nem Rechner anstellen kann xD

Aber dieser Film ich weiß auch nicht der gefiel mir nicht jedenfalls nicht als ein Stirb Langsam.. Es ging in dem Film ja eher um den Son als um John Mclain den Polizisten der immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist ..


----------

